# 100g?



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

I just found this light and i am wondering why it is so cheap? The tank is 72in long, so would two of these work? IF not can someone please direct to a better light.

http://www.aquatraders.com/aquatraders/pro...&products_id=34


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Those are awesome lights. I have 2 of them on my 125. I have no clue why those are so cheap though. I'd say order from them and give it a try, but see if anyone else can vouch for them before you buy from there.

Just as a note, you'll want to replace all 4 of the bulbs if you want to grow plants. The spectrum of the included bulbs is for a reef tank, not a planted tank. Replace them with 55w 6,700K bulbs if you want to grow plants. Make sure you get the stright pin bulbs, not the square pin euro style bulbs(thats what my Jebo fixtures use, at least).


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks!









So would these bulbs be good to replace it with.......http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23399;category_id=1845;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

and just curious....what happens if i keep the same bulb in it that come with it?? Is there something wrong with it?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes they seem to be a great deal for that money!









You can change 1 bulb in each, with the one you posted.It would be better for your plants....

p.s. What plants are you gona get?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

why is everything so cheap?? a 295gph cannister filter that loks like a ehiem 50 bucks?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

are you talking about the prices online Vs your local fish store?


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

im talking about prices period. From what i heard those lights are great too....


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Has anyone ordered from these guys before? The prices seem really good, maybe a little too good








Let me know if you order and everything works out please.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

ok, I just bought the lights and they arrived here today. They came perfect. There were no issues at all.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

theycallmevirg said:


> ok, I just bought the lights and they arrived here today. They came perfect. There were no issues at all.
> [snapback]846086[/snapback]​


Awesome, I think I may pick one of those lights up myself


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

theycallmevirg said:


> ok, I just bought the lights and they arrived here today. They came perfect. There were no issues at all.
> [snapback]846086[/snapback]​










cool

now get pics of the tank with the new lighting


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Death in # said:


> cool
> now get pics of the tank with the new lighting
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have some up for tomarrow. It looks awesome!


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

pics are up in the pic and vid section


----------

